# Feeding Peanuts



## OUBobcat06 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've heard from quite a few people that pigeons absolutely love raw peanuts. I've never fed them to my birds, (only had my loft up and running for a couple of weeks) and decided to give them a try. They seem pretty uninterested in them right now, so I was wondering if there's a secret to getting them to try them, or will they finally figure it out? Should I set them out separately or mix them in with their feed?

Also, they are average sized peanuts, but compared to a bird they seem gigantic! Are they able to eat the normal size nuts or do I need to find special, smaller ones?

Thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I feed mine Spanish peanuts because they are a smaller variety. Just keep providing them in the food and they will eventually try them. Once they get the taste, they'll go crazy over them.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

It could also have something to do with the heat...a lot of the times the birds are uninterested in feed period because of how hot it is. Or they may have never been exposed to peanuts from their old owner.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

They just haven't tried it yet, once they do they will always look for it!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Make sure your not offering them peanuts in the shell and I wouldn't give my birds the canned dry roasted party peanuts either because of all the salt. 
The best are the animal grade small red Spanish peanuts that are sold through the pigeon supply houses. 
When I first introduced peanuts to my birds I did it before their usual dinner time. They were cautious at first but it didn't take long for the excitement to catch on and the birds were in a frenzy for them. 
Now for me hand feeding is easy the birds will push each other out of the way to eat of of my hand.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm curious about what are the best sources to buy raw unsalted Spanish peanuts. I have been looking for nut wholesalers in my area but not having much luck, most places online want $2-$3 per lb. plus shipping and mostly sell to people making peanut brittle, etc.  Just wondering where most of you are able to get your Spanish peanuts and how much you pay. Thanks!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Matt M said:


> I'm curious about what are the best sources to buy raw unsalted Spanish peanuts. I have been looking for nut wholesalers in my area but not having much luck, most places online want $2-$3 per lb. plus shipping and mostly sell to people making peanut brittle, etc.  Just wondering where most of you are able to get your Spanish peanuts and how much you pay. Thanks!


I special ordered a 50lb bag from a feed store that cost $60 and the lady that placed the order said we would split the shipping cost of $8 so I paid $64 for Animal grade raw Spanish peanuts. 
This particular feed store also sells parrot and exotic bird food so its not like the normal Horse and Hay feed stores.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can use people grade, dry roasted, unsalted. You can also chop them up and mix in their feed. That way they will try them eventually.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I get them by the lb. @ $1.10 per lb. at my feed store. You bag your own out of a bulk can, so you can get any amount you want . I get 5 lbs at a time so they stay fresh.


----------



## WayfPenn (Sep 18, 2010)

I buy from my local feed store 5 pounds at a time then I chop them. I use a small kitchen food chopper and chop them up and mix with their daily feed.They go nuts over them.
Wayne


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

I feed them to parents in the breeding loft and in turn they feed the babies. As the babies get older and are eating on their own it's the first thing they go for when made available. They love peanuts.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Covenant Loft said:


> I feed them to parents in the breeding loft and in turn they feed the babies. As the babies get older and are eating on their own it's the first thing they go for when made available. They love peanuts.



I do that too.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

My birds smash peanuts.


----------

